# Happy days!!!



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Back in march I put in a claim against Egg loans for misold PPI, at the end of september I cancelled the claim and started the process of claiming against the policy as I got made redundant and also starting a new business I needed all the help I could get. The company that adminsiter the claims were a bunch of ******s and expected me to jump through hoops to basically get a product which I have paid for, they also mis informed me of the notice period, one person said I only had to be un employed for 30 days before I could claim, infact it was 100 days, this pi55ed me off so I told them to poke it, I reopened the claim and today got made an offer of £2869!!!! I still can't quite beleive it, just in time for our trip to Australia.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Result:thumb:


----------

